# Good Cook Precision digital thermometer, Safeway in CO, $5.00



## zdave (Feb 28, 2008)

I found a Good Cook Precision digital thermometer at Safeway (Quebec and County Line) in the Highlands Ranch/Littleton area.  I know there's a few other CO people around that may be able to take advantage of this.  I bought two and there appeared to be a dozen left.  The regular price was $19.99.  It has only one probe but at that price it's worth a chance.  It says the cord is rated until 392 degrees F.  

The one AAA battery is included.


----------



## bassman (Feb 28, 2008)

I seldom  go to Safeway, but I'll make it a point to stop in tomorrow and see if that price made it to this side of the hill!   Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## zdave (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck, it was on a shelf above a display cooler in the meat department.


----------



## kookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Thats a sweet deal..............Can't go wrong at that price........


----------



## jerrykr (Mar 7, 2008)

I got 3 of these at Albertson's for $9.99 each.  Not quite as good a price, but still in-expensive.  Not fancy, but they do the job.


----------



## skyangel4922 (Sep 4, 2008)

I bought one of those good cook digital probe thermometers at safeway also. BUT, i have lost the instructions! If anyone has the instructions, could you please copy them for me and send them? i will be glad to pay for them. Please send to: Denice VanBuskirk...pob 232...Dallesport, Wa. 98617 Thank you in advance for any help. This is my first time on here, so i hope im posting correctly.


----------

